# Once a week vs push pull



## Franklin Yeti (May 27, 2015)

I've always been a once a week per body part guy. Mainly due to schedule, but I also like thrashing the muscle during the workout.  I'm afraid I might be plateauing (or just paranoid), but was thinking of going push pull to see what happens.  What do you guys think about push pull vs once a week when it comes to results?


----------



## snake (May 28, 2015)

I'm a once a week guy. Overtraining is a problem for me. Can you give an example of your push/pull?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 28, 2015)

I would rather do a push day pull day and legs day than that lame ass flex magazine once a week bullshit.


----------



## Bruno93 (May 28, 2015)

I'm doing push/pull/legs/repeat and it's working great for me so far. Although I've changed it abit (it's chest/shoulder/tricep + back/hamstrings/rear delt/bicep/forearm + quads/calves, can't really do hamstrings after quads as I'm too beatdown by then)


----------



## tunafisherman (May 28, 2015)

My typical routine is to do a one muscle group a day thing for a few months, then a month or so of push/pull then back to the one muscle group.  I hate crossfit but will even work that into my one month routine just to keep things fresh.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jun 2, 2015)

snake said:


> I'm a once a week guy. Overtraining is a problem for me. Can you give an example of your push/pull?



I've never done push/pull.  So, I don't have an example to give.  I prefer one muscle group training, for 2 reasons.  First, I like to blast the muscle, second I'm married with two little kids and I'm afraid I'd be in the gym for too long, working 3 muscle groups.  I was just debating the thought of doing push/pull.  However, I don't think it will fit my current schedule.


----------



## cast iron and ss (Jun 4, 2015)

You should be changing things up every couple of months if you are advanced. I do solo body parts, switch to primary followed by secondary, swap that after a while. Then opposing chest/back by/try. Use the priority principal when I see a lagging body part. I love to do a single exercise workout when I feel stale on a certain body part, or if I just didn't get a good pump last time. Just walk in and do a retarded amount of dumbbell fly's for example. When I was 19 and had been lifting for a couple of years I had the good fortune of working out with a former bodybuilder for a couple of months. He was always willing to try new workout routines. If they were shit he told you so. If they worked they went into his notebook. You have got to change things up.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 4, 2015)

Is that the same as 
 Squat day 
 Bench day 
 Dead lift day


----------



## Tetsuro Hoshino (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh jeez, I thought it was once a week lifting....I've been on whole body one set to failure, once a week for years, same results/less time (too many kids, too much work, had to try something). Work in sprints and kettlebells once a week for cardio. Keto for bodyfat. But what do I know?


----------



## Azog (Jun 4, 2015)

Maybe I'm crazy, but this is my split:
Quads and calves
Chest, a bit of tris, some delts, calves and abs
Back (all vertical pulling movements), a bit of bis, calves
Hammies, abs and calves
Chest, bit of tris, touch up delts and calves
Arms, delts and calves 
Back (all rows), bit of bis, abs and calves

I can't last forever on 7 days, but usually can go 6 months or so before I need to back down for a bit before jumping back in.


----------



## TheBlob (Jun 9, 2015)

Food for thought... I use to use the push/pull/legs started having problems with my shoulders... Went to upper lower doing both 2x a week.. had good results... however for gaining some size and even strength I try to hit each bodypart 2x a week no matter what the split.... I am trying to bring out my shoulders right now so I hit them 3x a week....... I never have over training issues... I do eat a lot and I have been working with a lot of volume for a couple years so that probably helps but I think each body part 2x a week is money


----------



## TheBlob (Jun 9, 2015)

Azog said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but this is my split:
> Quads and calves
> Chest, a bit of tris, some delts, calves and abs
> Back (all vertical pulling movements), a bit of bis, calves
> ...




yeah that looks alot like the upper lower routine I had been doing until recently.... I think that set up is great... I do take a day off here and there but I love being in the gym and try to be there 7 days also if I can get away with it


----------

